# GE Nautilus portable dishwasher leaking water from left side of the door



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, sounds like the hinges are loose.Try using a flashlight to find them. Just a suggestion.

Please post model number and picture of portable dw so we can better assist you. Thanks.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Click on link below for video on the spring/hinge. Hope it helps. Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you. Others will be along with more advice/suggestions. Wait for the fixer's reply.

repair clinic video


----------



## G33kyG1rl (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry, model number is GSC3230F01WW


----------



## G33kyG1rl (Sep 18, 2014)

Will snap a pic when I can


----------



## G33kyG1rl (Sep 18, 2014)

And how do I tell if the springs are bad, does anyone know?


----------



## MaryAguila (Aug 14, 2014)

Even though they don't make them anymore, it looks like you can find replacement parts for these GE Nautilus models.


----------

